

Ask HN: Is any bootstrapped startup running their own servers? - yashchandra

I know it is not recommended to setup your own server at home etc. and go with the pros because that is not what a startup should focus on. But just wondering if anyone is successfully running their own server from home/office etc. while they bootstrap ?
======
aespinoza
We are running a Hybrid infrastructure. We use Rackspace and our own hosted
servers at our office.

We are also bootstrapping this thing. At the beginning we thought creating and
setting up our own servers (Google-style) was the way to go. We started at our
office, but eventually just got to big for us to support.

We are only 4 people in the company, and we have other things to do than to
manage all the servers. So we started using Rackspace.

Let me tell you cost-wise, it is not that different. We still had to pay for a
good network pipe, and also cooling for the servers. So electricity was also
expensive.

It is not a bad idea to host your own servers. It works fine at the beginning,
with time it just gets too hard to scale without a team of people dedicated to
that, and while bootstrapping that is though.

Using a provider has worked great for us, and I think it was a great choice to
use a Cloud provider instead of fully hosting on-site.

------
superqd
Not us. Currently we are working unfunded, so the cost to purchase the
hardware and upgrade our home internet service to be reliable enough to
support a business server was too high. You would also have to worry about
fault tolerance yourself, so then purchasing backup hardware (drives, machine)
yourself (and preferably storing offsite) then factors in.

In the end, we went with Amazon Web Services while we build our prototype,
etc. I spent an evening getting things set up initially on it (still more to
learn), but they have a free usage tier now so there was/is no cost to keep
our site there until our usage justifies it. Hopefully by then we'll be making
money and can cover the cost.

------
jason_slack
I have always run my own hardware in my apartment. Always.

Here is what I focus on:

1\. I use good, stable UPS's, make sure the batteries are always running
properly.

2\. I use fast networking gear (switches, NICS in the servers, wiring, etc)

3\. I buy low cost desktop boxes that support 32gb or 64gb of RAM and I am
considering stepping that up to more as a max potential.

4\. I max out the RAM in the boxes from the start. Saves needing to power
down, install time, power up time, etc. May not sound like much but it is some
savings.

5\. I keep backups on a Drobo (16tb) for each server. In case of a failure I
am able to restore fast after installing a new drive.

6\. I run a pfSense box front-ending everything

7\. I am on Comcast business a lot to provide the best service, stay
competitive in price and make sure I am always running their latest modem
offering.

8\. I have daily logs e-mailed and I review quickly for anything major and
then a weekly appointment with my servers to check them more in depth, run
updates, etc. We only run CentOS.

I'd be happy to talk more about how I keep this in check or provide any more
details.

~~~
dholowiski
What happens when your internet goes down?

~~~
jason_slack
I bitch to Comcast! Knock on wood. It happens for just minutes every few
months. I also have a backup modem just in case.

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
Can't pfSense multi-WAN? Vyatta can.

------
donmcc
We're currently running most of our stuff from a Mac Mini we own (about
US$1500) that's co-located with macminicolo.com in Las Vegas (about US$30/mo).
It's mostly a static sight right now, though we'll be setting up an online
store to do direct e-book sales in a few weeks. We will also get a second Mac
Mini sometime soon to use as a staging/emergency replacement server.

We're selling e-books to a niche market (check out
www.photoshopdimensions.com) so we're not worried about runaway traffic
growth, though of course we'd love to have that problem.

This has worked out well for us so far. Setting aside our questionable server
OS choice, the downside of owning your server is the higher up-front cost and
responsibility for the hardware. You can reduce this by leasing a physical
server from a hosting company.

The upside is you have the full server CPUs/memory/disk at your disposal; a
modern server can support a pretty sizable load if you don't have to share it.
I believe StackOverflow got pretty far in their early days on a single app
server and a single DB server.

~~~
yashchandra
so do you have paying customers ? If yes, what is the approx. volume ?

~~~
donmcc
We had over 1000 downloads direct from our server of our first free issue, and
hundreds more from the iBookstore. Our second issue sold around 40 so far at
$5 through the iBookstore and Amazon (with direct sales coming soon).

We're gearing up to publish our next issue at the end of July and do a big
marketing/PR push around Photoshop World in September. I'm confident our one
little server will hold up just fine.

The bulk of the 1000 downloads came over a couple days after we were mentioned
in Adobe's Photoshop.com blog. According to Google Analytics we had on the
order of 20 simultaneous visitors at times without a hiccup. That's actually a
pretty light load for a modern PC server -- I didn't even bother to ssh into
our mini to check performance stats. We do have CloudFlare proxying the site,
so undoubtedly that helps.

------
Frozenlock
I am. It's my first web service and couldn't justify the expenditure of a
cloud based service. In fact, because it's my first experience, I'm a really
better off with the entire control. I can see exactly what happens, when it
happens. I can also switch database as I see fit, the only requirement being
to be runnable on my machine.

It simply runs on my working computer, on the background. \- 5.8 GB \- 4 CPUs
@ 2.33 ghz

If I ever need to get more power/memory/bandwidth, (which would be a nice
problem) then I'll reconsider.

I suppose this is all a question of scale. Is your startup getting 10s, 100s,
1000s visitors a day?

~~~
yashchandra
Do you have paying users ? How many if yes ?

~~~
Frozenlock
Not yet :)

------
frankwiles
I think you'll find this to be pretty rare. Cloud hosting is pretty cheap and
easy, which is why so many people are using it. There isn't much of a reason
to run your own hardware, especially in the early stages of a startup.

